# Raureif / Eisschicht auf Oberfläche



## xthetronx (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade auf eine einfache, glatte Fläche eine Art Raureifschicht, bzw. Dünne Eisschicht zu bekommen. Leider gelingt mir dies nicht.
Im Kopf habe ich in etwa sowas wie bei einer Cola-Dose, die man in den Gefrierschrank gelegt hat, also man eben das Material noch durchscheinen sieht. 

hat da vielleicht jemand einen Vorschlag, wie man das realisieren könnte?

Vielen Dank


----------



## LookAndSee (23. Februar 2007)

Ja für zufällige, fraktale und zufällige gesteuerte Muster habe ich oft auch keine Idee im Photoshop. 
Dann suche ich doch nach kostenlosen oder Sharware-Plugins wie zum Bsp:
IcePattern von Panopticum
http://www.soft32.com/download_190055.html
Mir gefällt das zwar nicht, aber vielleicht hilfts dir > lg LookAndSee


----------

